# Noob Needing Help Tooling Up!



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I am a total noob when it comes to turning pens, I'll be the first to admit it, so that is why I am diving in here. I have had a want to for some time now to turn pens, as I have access to quite a few antlers, and have wanted to use them to make pens, as well as some other woods I have seen. Anyway, I am needing help tooling up for that great feat.

The other day, why I was out at the local pawn shop, I saw a mini lathe, and bought it. Not sure if I got hurt on the price, but I do know that I am going to need some parts to be able to turn pens. That is where ya'll come in to help me out hopefully. I have taken some pics of the lathe, and need your input of what all I need to be able to go from the shaft that I have, to a chuck, or mandrel, or whatever it is that I can turn pens on.

This is the only piece of equipment I have at this time, so any help steering me in the right direction gearing up would be much appreciated. I'd really like to know what types of tools are required and which ones can be done without, because I'm a broke teacher, lol. 

Thanks in advance,

Emerson


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2010)

Obviously, it is a threaded shaft.

Is there a hole in it?  If it is solid, you have a few challenges ahead.  I will wait and see if someone KNOWS what to do for you, otherwise I will be throwing darts at answers.


----------



## snowman56 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ed hope your arm hold's out.Look's like a long game.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

Whale Poop, and I bet it's big!  Get to throwing darts, cause there is no hole in it.

=)

Emerson


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, if you can get a drill chuck on that, you might have somthing there! you'll be able to hold a mandrel.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

Is a drill chuck threaded on the back end?


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 14, 2010)

it's just a pic i found on the web..... but it looks promising


----------



## mredburn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like you could make a buffer out of it but unless you have a manufactures name you might not be able to get parts to make it work for turning. My advice set, it aside and start over. You will spend more money tring to make do than you would if you went out and bought the correct equipment.  Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jan 14, 2010)

There are threads on the back of some  drill chucks  3/8 x24tpi  is common so is 1/4-20tpi.  Unimat uses 12mm-20, some are tapered.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

It is a Shopmate Sabre-Lathe model 2610T0 or OTO on the end.  I'm trying to find parts for this one, because I can't afford to go out and buy a new lathe.

E


----------



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

Gvan, that looks REALLY promising!


----------



## McBryde (Jan 14, 2010)

Where might you have found that pic at?

E


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 14, 2010)

My God! I had one of those things when i was 16! It is a small lathe with a jigsaw built in to the back of it!I used to turn 2x4:s into round pieces! Never made anything put dowels but was fascinated with the whole turning wood thing.34 years later and now im at least making something out of the dowels.:biggrin:


----------



## McBryde (Jan 15, 2010)

So that piece is a jigsaw huh?  Guess the top part is long gone, I thouhgt it was for a sanding spindle.

E


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually the blade went through the hole in the back platform and had a setscrew and clamp to hold it in place. The saw blade stuck straight up through the table.It actually had decent power.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 16, 2010)

To start with you need to figure out what the treads are on the spindle----get a drill chuck and you will be able to turn pens. If you have to take it to a machine shop and ask them what the tread count is.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> To start with you need to figure out what the treads are on the spindle----get a drill chuck and you will be able to turn pens. If you have to take it to a machine shop and ask them what the tread count is.



Or buy a couple packages of nuts and see if one fits.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, I now have a chuck, got a 1/2 inch one, and will be fiddling with the jigsaw today as well.  It is looking to be a nice little setup, it seems to have plenty of power, but that true test wil be when I get wood on it.  I bought a piece of 1/2" dowel rod to play with today.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 16, 2010)

can't tell from the first pic what the tailstock looks like. might have some problems getting a 60 degree live center for it. looks like a drill chuck with a 1/2"-20 tpi might work for the headstock. be forewarned this is just the begining of an addiction. possibly more expensive than a crack habit.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah Betty, well, I duck hunt and trap now, so I'm use to expensive hobbies, lol, I need to quit some of them though, lol.


----------



## McBryde (Jan 17, 2010)

and 3/8" 24 tpi did the job


----------



## matt112981 (Jan 31, 2011)

what else can you hold on a 3/8 x 24tpi? Such as a dead center or jaws? anyone know


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt, I am not really that familiar with how to get around the threaded spindles. That is one of the reasons it is recommended that whatever lathe you get it have a MT 2 headstock. I know many of the scroll chucks have adapters to fit various threaded spindled but I am not sure they go that small. Maybe some of the smaller chicks would but I can't imagine trying to keep a Nove chuck on the lathe with that small of a hold.
The other accessory I would want on my lathe and not sure it could be done is a collet chuck. In the end I woudl nto incourage anyone to put a lot of money inot getting aroudn the limitations but to save up and buy a lathe that will hold all the other goodies. They are expensive enough all on their own. Make do while you have to but look forward with it in mind to upgrade. An upgrade does not have to be expensive. HF sells a pretty good 12X42 lathe that I have owned for a year. And it didn not cost nearly as much as the Jet it is a copy of.


----------



## matt112981 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can I hold a pen mandrel in a chuck or if i wanted to turn between centers can I hold a dead center in it? Im kinda lost . what am i limited to turning with just a chuck in the headstock?

                                   Thanks


----------



## matt112981 (Jan 31, 2011)

gonna bump myself haha


----------

